# Problème pour formater HD usb externe



## mOOnSlide (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème lorsque je veux effacer et repartitionner mon disque dur externe (iomega usb), qui était connecté sur mon ancien mac (tiger puis leopard), sur mon nouvel Imac 21,5" avec Snowleopard.
Lorsque je souhaite "effacer" dans utilitaire de disque il me met _"POSIX reports: Lopération na pas pu sachever. Impossible dallouer de la mémoire"_
Donc je me suis dit je vais essayer de le partitionner, malheureusement même message d'erreur 

De plus suite à cela, le disque dur ne monte plus sur le bureau, il n'apparaît que dans utilitaire de disque ?!? Les boutons, "vérifier le disque" et autres sont grisés depuis ces manips.....

J'ai refait la table des fichiers en"GUID" sous linux, et formaté en FAT en ne faisant qu'une partition. Le disque est de nouveaux reconnu sur le Mac, mais des que je veux le repartitionner ou l'effacer en lui indiquant le format Mac OS etendu, le message : _"POSIX reports: Lopération na pas pu sachever. Impossible dallouer de la mémoire"_ apparaît...

Donc rebelotte un p'tit coup de Linux pour de nouveau le rendre lisible sous Mac... euh c'est grave docteur ?
J'avoue être surpris c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce soucis !!!

Qu'en pensez vous ? avez vous déjà été confronté à ce problème ? est ce spécifique à Snow leopard ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## mOOnSlide (7 Février 2010)

Je vois que personne n'a eu ce problème... c'est vraiment étrange comme message d'erreur.
A préciser que le HD externe est ancien, et que c'est de l'ATA.


----------



## abwico (17 Février 2010)

&#8230; mais je suis moins calé que toi en informatique
et j'ai sur ce disque des données que je souhaite récupérer.

Il y a quelques jours encore, mon mac le lisait très bien
alors que les Windows ne le reconnaissaient déjà plus.

As-tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Février 2010)

Bonjour j'ai eu aussi la désagréable surprise de voir ce message sur un disque externe ( un iomega minimax de 250 go )  je n'avait jamais eu ce message avec mon mini sous leopard et la avec mon imac 27" sous snow  j'ai trouvé sur un forum une piste pour le formater sous windows, je vais tester ça ce soir et je reviens vous donner des nouvelles
en espérant que ça fonctionne


----------



## wip (18 Février 2010)

Je viens d'avoir le souci avec un DD neuf (USB2).

J'ai fini par le formater en créant 1 partition et en choisissant l'option 1 dans les options avancée. Comme ca, tu peux choisir le format que tu veux (tout ceci dans utilitaire de disque).

Ca doit-être un bug qui rend le formatage classique impossible...


----------



## Wolfmac (18 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, 

j'ai essayé ta méthode Wip mais ça n'a rien donner, donc je suis passer sur windows :rose: via bootcamp et avec l'utilitaire de disque windows c'est passer en NTFS par contre j'ai mis formatage lent pfui affreux comment c'est long près de 5 heures pour 250 go :rateau:

mais bon là c'est bon mon DD remonte à nouveau sur le bureau et j'ai pu le reformater en Mac OS étendu ( journalisé ) 
ouf


----------



## XBOXerDOG (19 Avril 2010)

OK, Je viens d'avoir le même problème "POSIX" et de mémoire indisponible lors du reformatage d'un disque NTFS...
Je suis repassé par le dernier PéChé survivant encore à domicile pour le reformater en NTFS...
puis l'ai simplement rebranché en FireWire sur le MAC...Utilitaire de disques...HFS journalisé... OK

Ce problème est lié à Paragon qui permet de lire et écrire sur du NTFS avec le MAC mais qui pose des soucis ensuite quand on cherche à reformater via un branchement USB...
Comme c'est une version d'essai, Je vais de ce pas, désinstallr Paragon via AppDelete pour un nettoyage nickel. Cela nous apprendra à vouloir flirter avec les #@!OoO<> d'éléments liés à l'envoronnement PéChé !!!


----------



## Booda (22 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un a trouvé la solution ? 
J'ai ce soucis et évidemment pas de Windows at home.
C'est sur un nouveau DDE que je dois formater dans la machine et sur lequel j'aimerais cloner mon DD actuel


----------



## Wolfmac (22 Novembre 2010)

bonsoir Booda

as tu essayé la solution de Wip ? perso ça n'avait pas fonctionner pour moi mais on ne sait jamais !

est ce que tu as ou eu PARAGON d'installé sur ton mac ?


----------



## Booda (22 Novembre 2010)

Malheureusement la solution de wip ne marche pas non plus.
Et je n'ai pas installé Paragon sur cette machine, mais je suis bien sous Snow Leopard.

C'est assez embêtant comme situation, moi qui avait hate de changer de disque dur, c'est loupé :rateau:


----------



## wip (23 Novembre 2010)

Pas de Macpro à l'horizon pour le formater en interne ?


----------



## Booda (23 Novembre 2010)

Non plus ! En tant qu'étudiant on en a pas trop l'usage


----------



## Booda (23 Novembre 2010)

Suite à la MAJ en 10.6.5, le message a changé (je n'ai pas pensé à le noter) mais toujours impossible de le partitionner. (Peut être fallait il faire une autre modif avant étant donné qu'il s'agit d'un nouveau DD donc vide) 

Et depuis il n'apparait même plus dans l'utilitaire de disque. Du coup je vais tenter de prendre le problème différemment pour la suite 
Donc pour éviter trop de HS, le nouveau sujet :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/chan...dune-copie-time-machi-512862.html#post7161092

EDIT : MAJ, voici ce qu'il me marque 
"L&#8217;effacement du disque a échoué. Erreur*:

Certaines informations requises indisponibles lors d&#8217;une recherche interne."
Et après l'erreur il est invisible pendant quelques temps


----------



## jpdegouge (30 Octobre 2015)

je n'arrivais pas à formater mon disque dur WD 2 To ... mêmes messages _POSIX reports etc..._j'ai téléchargé WDFirmwareUpdater mise à jour faite le WD  s'est laissé formater  sur utilitaire de disque 
je pense que la solution d'essayer de télécharger la maj selon la marque du disque dur est une solution "facile" à essayer


----------



## Locke (30 Octobre 2015)

Tu as résolu ton problème après avoir avoir fait un beau déterrage d'un message de 2010.


----------

